# Texas now requiring everyone (with few exceptions) to wear a mask



## Jayinem81 (Jul 3, 2020)

Only kids under 10 or people with a disability that can't wear them. Everyone else has to wear them or get a $250 fine.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 3, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Only kids under 10 or people with a disability that can't wear them. Everyone else has to wear them or get a $250 fine.


Good idea hope other states enact that law


----------



## Viri (Jul 3, 2020)

If I recall, my state did the same back in April.


----------



## Chary (Jul 3, 2020)

Texas has been far too lax. No one wears masks here, unless they're in a hospital. There was a guy at a comic book store here who hit a man with a mask when offered one for absolutely free. It's no wonder Houston is dealing with so many cases. Ineptitude from residents all the way up to the government.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 3, 2020)

Go placebo measures I guess.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2020)

Texas gang
I don’t get what’s so bad about wearing a mask unless you have asthma, it’s better to just wear it it instead of being a big sissy and acting like it’s such an injustice to put a piece of fabric/paper on your face
you ain’t that pretty lol nobody gotta see your chin bruh
/s


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2020)

Wearing a mask just as a precaution I think is great, but who is paying for these masks that are now a requirement?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 4, 2020)

Minox said:


> Wearing a mask just as a precaution I think is great, but who is paying for these masks that are now a requirement?


Your responsible for the masks


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Your responsible for the masks


See, this is something I have a bit of a problem with. If it is a requirement, then how does people with limited monetary means pay for something they absolutely must have.

Where I currently work we are required to wear a mask within the office, but our company provides the mask they require us to wear so no problem. I believe this is the right way to do it - whoever requires the mask are the ones who should be providing it.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 4, 2020)

Minox said:


> See, this is something I have a bit of a problem with. If it is a requirement, then how does people with limited monetary means pay for something they absolutely must have.
> 
> Where I currently work we are required to wear a mask within the office, but our company provides the mask they require us to wear so no problem. I believe this is the right way to do it - whoever requires the mask are the ones who should be providing it.


Then stay at home


----------



## yikkyon (Jul 4, 2020)

Japan never had to shut down or quarantine. Everyone just sort of wore a mask and numbers just went... down.


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Then stay at home


How is that a solution? If you already have limited monetary means, how is staying home ever going to improve the situation?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 4, 2020)

Minox said:


> How is that a solution? If you already have limited monetary means, how is staying home ever going to improve the situation?


Then u won't get infected


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Then u won't get infected


Sure, but how do you pay your bills and provide food for yourself? Remember, we are talking about people with limited means who may not be able to afford the masks.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 4, 2020)

Minox said:


> Sure, but how do you pay your bills and provide food for yourself? Remember, we are talking about people with limited means.


Then they die because they didn't have the means to feed themselfs


----------



## yikkyon (Jul 4, 2020)

Minox said:


> Sure, but how do you pay your bills and provide food for yourself? Remember, we are talking about people with limited means.


Does Texas not have a system for Unemployment Insurance?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 4, 2020)

yikkyon said:


> Does Texas not have a system for Unemployment Insurance?


The unemployment money ran out in 90 mins


----------



## yikkyon (Jul 4, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> The unemployment money ran out in 90 mins


Then only other choice is to wear DIY cloth masks that everyone was showing off since last November.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 4, 2020)

yikkyon said:


> Then only other choice is to wear DIY cloth masks that everyone was showing off since last November.


Still the feeding and bills a problem


----------



## yikkyon (Jul 4, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Still the feeding and bills a problem


True. At least it lets people go out and do things. You know, cause it's a mask.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 4, 2020)

yikkyon said:


> True. At least it lets people go out and do things. You know, cause it's a mask.


If they don't have the means to feed and pay for the roof over ther head how they going to go out and do things?


----------



## yikkyon (Jul 4, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> If they don't have the means to feed and pay for the roof over ther head how they going to go out and do things?


They go out and get a job. With a mask.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 4, 2020)

yikkyon said:


> They go out and get a job. With a mask.


What if they r unable to work?


----------



## yikkyon (Jul 4, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> What if they r unable to work?


Then the entire point of this chain and thread no longer has any meaning. Texas requires masks now. People are sick. Hospitals are, basically, no longer accessible for the average person and below. All people had to do is wear some cloth from a T-Shirt, or 5 Napkins they could steal at a restaurant. But there are too many excuses going around that actually don't make sense. While some excuses are legitimate, such as requiring and providing essentials, that doesn't happen because the president literally stole all those supplies and auctioned them away to foreign countries that weren't in need.

But I have said my piece. I have spoken. Peace out.


----------



## notimp (Jul 4, 2020)

yikkyon said:


> president literally stole all those supplies and auctioned them away to foreign countries that weren't in need.


src or it didnt happen.. 

On respirators he boasted about it, but then shouldnt have done it in any meaningful capacity. On masks he cant, well at least not for N95 and better ones, because they take special equipment (machines) to produce wich the US doesnt have.

Hospitals running out of capacity in certain parts of the country is unrelated to how they are equipped - and mostly related to exponential growth rate if president makes 'wearing masks' political. 

Giving away equipment as aid, would actually be what is required of an international power such as the US and partly also expected politically, but the current 'word on the street' is, that the US almost did none of that, because of how it chose to tackle the crisis.

On the contrary, US 'stole' mask delivery capacity from international airports - at least according to non US friendly news outlets..  Part of the presidents behavior might actually be, that the US couldnt scale up production, or hospital space/staff nearly fast enough.


----------



## morvoran (Jul 4, 2020)

While I feel that masks can be detrimental to people who have a declination of capacity in their lungs as it does restrict air flow and cause them to breath in carbon dioxide and also to people working out in temps over 90°F, I can understand why they have been required due to the fact there are inconsiderate people who are sick and go out in public with no concern for others. 

My issue with masks is the personal rights issue of the matter.  The government shouldn't force you to do something unless you are a proven danger to society.  Leaders and experts have said that masks requirements are to protect others from you, not the other way around.  This whole requirement is a nanny state matter that the state should not be allowed to enact.

Why should states stop at masks?  Experts say you will be safe if you wash your hands and social distance.  
Why not put hand washing stations outside stores, retirement facilities, bathrooms, etc and require people to wash their hands?  
You are not supposed to touch your face (which masks can cause you to do if not properly worn).  Why not make it so people have to cover their faces with helmets or something to prevent them from touching themselves?  
Have people wear proximity sensors that sets off an alarm when within six feet of others.
If you're going to force one, force them all.
If we give up freedom for safety, we deserve neither.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 4, 2020)

yikkyon said:


> because the president literally stole all those supplies and auctioned them away to foreign countries that weren't in need.
> 
> But I have said my piece. I have spoken. Peace out.



So true


----------



## morvoran (Jul 4, 2020)

yikkyon said:


> the president literally stole all those supplies and auctioned them away to foreign countries that weren't in need.





Shadow#1 said:


> So true



Yeah, I bet you two have proof of the president loading the trucks himself with all these "supplies", huh?  I want to see the pic of him slapping the shipping label on the box or it didn't happen.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 4, 2020)

morvoran said:


> Yeah, I bet you two have proof of the president loading the trucks himself with all these "supplies", huh?  I want to see the pic of him slapping the shipping label on the box or it didn't happen.


Dude we have press releases him saying so


----------



## yikkyon (Jul 4, 2020)

notimp said:


> src or it didnt happen..


I'm so sorry dude.
https://www.cato.org/blog/federal-government-stealing-medical-supplies
https://www.latimes.com/politics/story/2020-04-07/hospitals-washington-seize-coronavirus-supplies
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/06/us/politics/coronavirus-fema-medical-supplies.html
Medical supplies when New York was at its knees during the virus. People I knew died.

https://www.npr.org/sections/corona...russia-in-5-6-million-coronavirus-aid-package
https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/russia-bills-us-660k-aid-included-gas-masks/story?id=70451912
https://www.businessinsider.com/tru...-russia-putin-for-coronavirus-response-2020-5
Masks to Russia. Remember in every fiction piece, the bad guy will do something wrong. "It's not supposed to happen" doesn't really cut it anymore.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/14/pri...d-by-trump-donor-gets-27-million-bailout.html
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...dustry-bailout-as-prices-plunge-idUSKCN2231Z6
https://www.citizen.org/news/keeping-500-billion-in-bailout-funds-secret/
$500 million in bailouts for businesses using OUR tax. Yo that could've been our stimulus checks for rent, or masks for masks, or emergency unemployment insurance in case the apocalypse is happening. Or even a fake apocalypse so the US can play along.

Look I can go all day with this but at this point I've given 3 completely random sources. Something like "those news sources are unreliable" can work but I've presented my piece. Now you have to show something better than this if you want to unprove my point.

But remember, Google might not be giving these news sources and information to you because of where you live. Literally the media blocks out any news that doesn't suit YOUR region's political stance. I'm actually not getting anymore bad riot/brutality/protest news anymore. IT'S NOT YOUR FAULT THAT YOU DIDN'T GET THIS NEWS.

Look if you want freedom too, great. I want to win back my freedom after this is all over. For now, people need to rest too. New Zealand and Taiwan are done and they started later than us.


----------



## morvoran (Jul 4, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Dude we have press releases him saying so





yikkyon said:


> I'm so sorry dude.



Well, look what I found with a quick Google search....



Spoiler: Proof


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 4, 2020)

yikkyon said:


> I'm so sorry dude.
> https://www.cato.org/blog/federal-government-stealing-medical-supplies
> https://www.latimes.com/politics/story/2020-04-07/hospitals-washington-seize-coronavirus-supplies
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/06/us/politics/coronavirus-fema-medical-supplies.html
> ...


I know right


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2020)

yikkyon said:


> Japan never had to shut down or quarantine. Everyone just sort of wore a mask and numbers just went... down.


i mean people in japan sorta had masks to begin with, it's a pollution thing


----------



## notimp (Jul 4, 2020)

yikkyon said:


> https://www.npr.org/sections/corona...russia-in-5-6-million-coronavirus-aid-package
> https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/russia-bills-us-660k-aid-included-gas-masks/story?id=70451912
> https://www.businessinsider.com/tru...-russia-putin-for-coronavirus-response-2020-5
> Masks to Russia. Remember in every fiction piece, the bad guy will do something wrong. "It's not supposed to happen" doesn't really cut it anymore.


Here is the issue. 
>The United States delivered 50 ventilators to Russia on Thursday
edit (> Another batch of 150 American-made ventilators will head to Russia next week, according to the U.S. Embassy in Moscow)

Thats diplomatic gesture exchange. 50 ventilators arent 'structurally important' for the US (still means (or could mean), that citizens died because of it).

Thats "basically nothing". Its a PR blunder, but it is not the cause for the systemic issue in the US.
-

Why the national US government stole masks from international imports, that were flown in by states themselves is unclear. Again, they should be short on supplies, and maybe need them structurally (but then there are no news stories, where the government is giving them out in mass - yet, but I dont know the internal planing for when this should happen.) Other explaination would be "customs snafu" - which seems unlikely, but..  

I'm fairly certain, that this is not Trump telling special ops, to steal masks from states directly..  And certainly not to 'give to russia'. (In any meaningful capacity.)

edit: Here is your point of reference:
GM to build 30,000 ventilators for US for $489.4 million
Apr 8, 2020 - The Detroit automaker will produce and deliver the ventilators to the government by the end of August.
src: https://www.cnbc.com/2020/04/08/gm-to-build-30000-ventilators-for-us-for-489point4-million.html

And then Ford (and apparently Tesla) are building them as well. You giving away 200 of those, isnt the cause for a structural issue.


----------



## morvoran (Jul 4, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> I know right


You might want to think again about what you know as it's wrong.



yikkyon said:


> Medical supplies when New York was at its knees during the virus. People I knew died.





yikkyon said:


> Masks to Russia.



*US welcomes Russian delivery of medical supplies to New York*
https://thehill.com/policy/internat...sian-delivery-of-medical-supplies-to-new-york

You may also look at New York governor Cuomo who mishandled the coronavirus pandemic completely which didn't help the keep the death toll low, or the NYC mayor who is completely incompetent.

https://libertyunyielding.com/2020/05/08/media-darling-cuomo-mismanaged-covid-19-killing-thousands/ 

Oh, that's right, it wasn't Cuomo's job to provide PPE to his citizens.



yikkyon said:


> $500 million in bailouts for businesses using OUR tax.


  You mean the PPP program for companies that employs the citizens of the US?  I don't see how you can find supporting companies who suffer at the hands of China when it wasn't their fault, so they can still pay their employees and keep them employed while shut down.  How is that a bad thing?

Maybe you're thinking the NBA who claimed the PPP funds to pay their team mates millions of dollars or the business owners who didn't have employees but spent the money on jewelry.
https://www.latimes.com/sports/lake...k-small-business-coronavirus-ppp-relief-funds
https://www.thetrucker.com/trucking...ed-ppp-funds-to-buy-jewelry-pay-child-support

These are not Trump's fault.  This is a societal issue due to democrat policies.

I could go on, but I said my piece (which should be spelled peace).


----------



## yikkyon (Jul 4, 2020)

notimp said:


> Here is the issue.
> Educated response


And it's amazing that more companies are actually making these masks. It's almost like making medical supplies isn't supposed to be a political issue. Whatever, you did your research and it shows.



morvoran said:


> Response


No I didn't mean the PPP program that left small American businesses in the dust. And why are we talking about Cuomo? This is America as a whole. We're specifically talking about masks, the need for one, the requirements to get one, or why people would/wouldn't want to wear one. Are we even having the same conversation? Why is China related to this? At the very least, Russia because I brought it into the conversation. Nobody mentioned anything about democratic/government policies either.

This wasn't even your first response to the conversation. Your joke(?) about sending aid to China was. I'm still not sure if I understand it. Please explain further. You are correct in that Cuomo did a B- job initially and good on you for finding Russian aid as a source but the rest needs to refocus on the conversation at hand and as a whole.


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2020)

Latiodile said:


> i mean people in japan sorta had masks to begin with, it's a pollution thing


You're confusing Japan with China. People here wear mask to prevent spread to other people when they are sick.


----------



## morvoran (Jul 4, 2020)

yikkyon said:


> This is America as a whole. We're specifically talking about masks, the need for one, the requirements to get one, or why people would/wouldn't want to wear one.


  Ummmm, you do know you can scroll up to see past posts in a thread to reread them, whether they are yours or not, right?  Doing this would help you understand my perspective by looking back at your own.

First off, the discussion is about Texas, not America as a whole.  Second, here is what you said in the first post of yours that I quoted, "While some excuses are legitimate, such as requiring and providing essentials, that doesn't happen *because the president literally stole all those supplies and auctioned them away to foreign countries that weren't in need*."  What does this provide to the conversation of Texas now requiring masks, or to the fact that some people may not be able to afford them?  You then gave some BS sources that didn't prove your point that went further off topic, so I attempted to correct your assumptions that were not correct.  I brought up Cuomo because you brought up New York (and people dying) like that had anything to do with the president.  

The picture was a joke about the true culprits that sent the PPE to foreign countries as I asked for proof of the president shipping them.  Again, you'd have to read the discussion between the other person, you, and me.  It may have been clearer if you had a personalized avatar pic.

After explaining that the president has nothing to do with the shortages, I was hoping you would understand that the president also has nothing to do with Texas requiring face masks and get back to the topic at hand.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 4, 2020)

morvoran said:


> gave some BS sources



Now prove they r bullshit sources


----------



## morvoran (Jul 4, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Now prove they r bullshit sources


I already did if you scroll up and see my reply to the other person.  Otherwise, let's stay on topic of this thread.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 4, 2020)

morvoran said:


> I already did if you scroll up and see my reply to the other person.  Otherwise, let's stay on topic of this thread.


Figured u would not prove they r bullshit sources


----------



## morvoran (Jul 4, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Figured u would not prove they r bullshit sources


I said I already did.  Plus, that has nothing to do with the topic of this thread.  Let's keep it on topic. 

Here, I'll show you how....

I knew Texas would do something like this after hearing about all the liberals running from California and moving there because their policies and way of life destroyed California.  Now they are trying to convert Texas into the same mess they ran from.  SMH
My state is also doing this, and I'm sure it has to do with the Democrat governor we elected to get rid of the RINO's that had taken over our state.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 4, 2020)

morvoran said:


> I said I already did.  Plus, that has nothing to do with the topic of this thread.  Let's keep it on topic.
> 
> Here, I'll show you how....
> 
> ...


That still does not prove the sources r bullshit


----------



## Chary (Jul 4, 2020)

Minox said:


> How is that a solution? If you already have limited monetary means, how is staying home ever going to improve the situation?


Grocery stores here are giving masks to people who walk in without them, and many retail shops will happily give masks if you ask. I've only been to four stores since February, but three of them were handing out masks (a plant nursery, HEB grocery, comic book store)


----------



## Xzi (Jul 4, 2020)

Better late than never, though this is VERY late.  Almost all of the ICUs in Texas' largest cities are 100% filled to capacity.



FAST6191 said:


> Go placebo measures I guess.


I'd expect a little more common sense from you FAST.  More masks means less spittle flying everywhere from sneezing/coughing/talking/etc.  Of course keeping a distance of 6 feet from others is a more effective measure when taken in isolation, but there's no harm in adding an extra layer of protection, especially given that distancing isn't always an option.

Somehow I doubt you'd be as willing or eager to tell a room full of doctors, nurses, and surgeons that masks do nothing to keep their patients alive.  Spreading this kind of misinformation is irresponsible.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2020)

Minox said:


> You're confusing Japan with China. People here wear mask to prevent spread to other people when they are sick.


i know a weeb that wore a mask only because people in japan wore masks, this was like 7 years ago


----------



## Minox (Jul 4, 2020)

Latiodile said:


> i know a weeb that wore a mask only because people in japan wore masks, this was like 7 years ago


I'm not talking about weebs, I'm talking about normal people living here in Japan.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 4, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I'd expect a little more common sense from you FAST.  More masks means less spittle flying everywhere from sneezing/coughing/talking/etc.  Of course keeping a distance of 6 feet from others is a more effective measure when taken in isolation, but there's no harm in adding an extra layer of protection, especially given that distancing isn't always an option.
> 
> Somehow I doubt you'd be as willing or eager to tell a room full of doctors, nurses, and surgeons that masks do nothing to keep their patients alive.  Spreading this kind of misinformation is irresponsible.



If everybody had properly made masks (plus the rest of the gear) and wore them properly (it has been highly amusing to watch the police around the world the last however many months, and going further I have had to teach people to use them when playing grinder or demolitions, and know medics that have to teach other medics... it is hard) they might protect themselves or marginally influence their transmissions to others for this.

Medics tend to have proper gear (medics that want to protect themselves look rather different than wrapping a sock around their face, though actually a sock might be better than most masks I see) and proper usage beaten into them, and a medic vector is also worse for other reasons.

You ask for additional harms. Expense is a harm (be it disposable or washing), psychological toll is a harm, "I am protected" and "I am not going to bother others" when really not is a harm.

If people want to wear one then make it a good one or enjoy your placebo (or worse). If some private business wants to add it to the no shirt, no shoes then whatever (I would probably still laugh at them) but mandating things without a baseline in either quality or education I would consider beyond what can really be justified.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 4, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> If everybody had properly made masks (plus the rest of the gear) and wore them properly (it has been highly amusing to watch the police around the world the last however many months, and going further I have had to teach people to use them when playing grinder or demolitions, and know medics that have to teach other medics... it is hard) they might protect themselves or marginally influence their transmissions to others for this.
> 
> Medics tend to have proper gear (medics that want to protect themselves look rather different than wrapping a sock around their face, though actually a sock might be better than most masks I see) and proper usage beaten into them, and a medic vector is also worse for other reasons.
> 
> ...


I have seen plenty of elderly or otherwise vulnerable folks wearing medical-grade N95 masks, and I would very much recommend that for those populations.  The rest of us can make do just fine with any sort of fabric covering.  Of course it's not going to entirely mitigate the risk of contracting the virus, which is why social distancing is still recommended/required in some areas in ADDITION to masks, but it does reduce your "spray" from 4-5 feet on average down to about 1-2 feet.  Thus using the word "placebo" to describe the effect of masks is simply asinine.

Where education is concerned, much of the US population is vehemently anti-science and vehemently opposed to any form of higher education.  The closest thing they get to continued education is 8 hours a day of Fox News, so I'm thankful that even they're finally starting to pivot to a pro-mask stance.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 4, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I have seen plenty of elderly or otherwise vulnerable folks wearing medical-grade N95 masks, and I would very much recommend that for those populations.  The rest of us can make do just fine with any sort of fabric covering.  Of course it's not going to entirely mitigate the risk of contracting the virus, which is why social distancing is still recommended/required in some areas in ADDITION to masks, but it does reduce your "spray" from 4-5 feet on average down to about 1-2 feet.  Thus using the word "placebo" to describe the effect of masks is simply asinine.



If you can get actual ones that play at such levels then great, especially if you can actually use one (most won't) and do so other stuff. I have such toys (better actually) if I cared but I am saving those for my purposes (that being my next grinding or demo job, not walking the dog).

If placebo so offends your sensibilities then enjoy your marginal mitigation (possibly even impact increasing in some cases) then.

Also might want to look up anatomy of a sneeze (or take a sip of some nice coloured liquid and go sneeze/cough parallel to a wall)... 4-5 feet is rather an underestimate, especially if it is stuff people are going to be handling. Try it with said sock as well if you want.

Or if you prefer efficacy of a medical approach also considers compliance with the measure (if someone won't take their pills at the proper intervals to ensure a dose, lose the weight, give up booze, properly dress the wound...) and that is where my misgivings come in. Turn the world into medics or mechanics and give them all proper gear and positive effects to outweigh the negatives (probably also want to ensure testing actually makes it to useful levels, and you have a reasonable ability to do the whole contact tracing bit) might well happen, as it stands I am dubious.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 4, 2020)

i heard in Texas people has more guns than masks.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 4, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> If placebo so offends your sensibilities then enjoy your marginal mitigation (possibly even impact increasing in some cases) then.


It doesn't "offend my sensibilities," it's just horse shit, and we've got enough of that on the internet as-is.



FAST6191 said:


> Also might want to look up anatomy of a sneeze (or take a sip of some nice coloured liquid and go sneeze/cough parallel to a wall)... 4-5 feet is rather an underestimate, especially if it is stuff people are going to be handling. Try it with said sock as well if you want.


Well, the recommendations are what they are for a reason: 6 feet is TYPICALLY enough to keep you out of range, and the purpose of a mask is for those edge cases where it isn't enough (or where distancing isn't possible).

What about keeping your distance?Second demo: I set open bacteria culture plates 2, 4 and 6 feet away and coughed (hard) for ~15s. I repeated this without a mask.As seen by number of bacteria colonies, droplets mostly landed <6 ft, but a mask blocked nearly all of them. pic.twitter.com/8wDdvIHHMa— Rich Davis, PhD, D(ABMM), MLS 🇺🇦 (@richdavisphd) June 26, 2020


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 4, 2020)

Xzi said:


> It doesn't "offend my sensibilities," it's just horse shit, and we've got enough of that on the internet as-is.
> 
> 
> Well, the recommendations are what they are for a reason: 6 feet is TYPICALLY enough to keep you out of range, and the purpose of a mask is for those edge cases where it isn't enough (or where distancing isn't possible).



So a medic or otherwise trained individual that uses a most likely decent mask properly has positive results. Fantastic.

"TYPICALLY"
So now we are into probabilities and implementation. At last we can have something interesting to discuss.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 4, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> So a medic or otherwise trained individual that uses a most likely decent mask properly has positive results. Fantastic.


The mask he's wearing is available at every Walgreen's/Wal-Mart across the country, it's hardly any better than a piece of tissue paper, and it's definitely not N95 grade.



FAST6191 said:


> "TYPICALLY"
> So now we are into probabilities and implementation. At last we can have something interesting to discuss.


Yes, typically.  You can see the results in the tweet 6 feet away while maskless for yourself.  That small amount of growth shows you're very unlikely to infect somebody at that distance, but it'd be foolish to say distancing alone is 100% effective in preventing infection.  For the sake of argument I'd even say wearing a mask AND distancing is only about 98% effective at preventing infection, but that's still 98% better than people going about their daily lives as if COVID never existed.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2020)

Minox said:


> I'm not talking about weebs, I'm talking about normal people living here in Japan.


i know, but i once knew a weeb that wore masks just because she saw people in japan wearing them


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 8, 2020)

Wasn't America established to escape the ridiculous and unjust laws and taxes of the British empire?
And now everyone is following this ridiculous and unjust law without a second thought.

My sheep alarm is going off.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jul 9, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Wasn't America established to escape the ridiculous and unjust laws and taxes of the British empire?
> And now everyone is following this ridiculous and unjust law without a second thought.
> 
> My sheep alarm is going off.




Sheep?

My bs alarm is going off.

I consider it being a good neighbor. You don't want to get others sick do you? Just wear the mask and we won't have to deal with another shutdown.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 10, 2020)

CallmeBerto said:


> Sheep?
> 
> My bs alarm is going off.
> 
> I consider it being a good neighbor. You don't want to get others sick do you? Just wear the mask and we won't have to deal with another shutdown.


The craziest part about all this is that Japan basically never had any sort of shutdown, their unemployment rate never went above 2.6%, and they've had less than 1,000 COVID deaths.  How?  They all (or about 99%) wear masks.  They also didn't have to deal with fucking idiots politicizing a virus, but that further plays into the mask thing.


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jul 10, 2020)

There are members of Texas government that are mad at Gov Abbott for saying this because he said it without any meeting with them (it is not a law as of now, it is just a strong suggestion from the governor really)


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jul 10, 2020)

Xzi said:


> The craziest part about all this is that Japan basically never had any sort of shutdown, their unemployment rate never went above 2.6%, and they've had less than 1,000 COVID deaths.  How?  They all (or about 99%) wear masks.  They also didn't have to deal with fucking idiots politicizing a virus, but that further plays into the mask thing.



The mask thing has been apart of their culture since the early 1900's as far as I can tell. I think the western world, doubly including Americans can learn a thing or 2 from that mindset. Just be a good neighbor.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jul 10, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> There are members of Texas government that are mad at Gov Abbott for saying this because he said it without any meeting with them (it is not a law as of now, it is just a strong suggestion from the governor really)


If it wasent a law then there would not be the $250 fine for not wearing one


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jul 10, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> If it wasent a law then there would not be the $250 fine for not wearing one



Just googled it and "repeat offers could face up to a $250 fine". So I guess it is law.


----------



## Viri (Jul 10, 2020)

Well, hopefully the rest of the US starts to embrace masks like Japan and South Korea. It'll make Flu season a lot less, um, contagious.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jul 10, 2020)

Viri said:


> Well, hopefully the rest of the US starts to embrace masks like Japan and South Korea. It'll make Flu season a lot less, um, contagious.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 10, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Just googled it and "repeat offers could face up to a $250 fine". So I guess it is law.


I'd hope so, it's literally a matter of life or death in Texas currently with so many ICUs filled to capacity.  Seems like Arizona is somehow even more fucked, and I don't think they have a statewide mask mandate yet.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 10, 2020)

CallmeBerto said:


> Sheep?
> 
> My bs alarm is going off.
> 
> I consider it being a good neighbor. You don't want to get others sick do you? Just wear the mask and we won't have to deal with another shutdown.


If I had to choose between pulling my ears off and hitting the peak a slight bit sooner, I'd go for the peak option.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 10, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> If I had to choose between pulling my ears off and hitting the peak a slight bit sooner, I'd go for the peak option.


What the hell are you talking about?  If you can't stand masks with ear loops, just get a gaiter instead.  It's also precisely because of this type of attitude that we haven't hit our peak yet, and we continue to set a new record for infections day after day.  With good reason, the rest of the world is either laughing at us or pitying us.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jul 10, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> If I had to choose between pulling my ears off and hitting the peak a slight bit sooner, I'd go for the peak option.



I'm more worried about hospitals being overwhelmed then your ears hurting a bit. As Xzi said just get a gaiter instead.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 10, 2020)

Xzi said:


> What the hell are you talking about?  If you can't stand masks with ear loops, just get a gaiter instead.


Explain how I'm supposed to pull that below my nose.


Xzi said:


> It's also precisely because of this type of attitude that we haven't hit our peak yet, and we continue to set a new record for infections day after day.


The same amount of people are gonna be infected no matter what. Are you trying to tell me that it's reasonable to create an end-all vaccine within a matter of months?


Xzi said:


> With good reason, the rest of the world is either laughing at us or pitying us.


For what, not being Orwellian enough?

One more thing: it's less about who's infected and more about who shows symptoms of Flu Bear. A large amount of people who get it show no symptoms. Yes, it's still highly contaigous, but most people who have it don't get sick, and thus shouldn't be factored into the equation. You're making this crap seem much scarier than it actually is by doing this.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 10, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Explain how I'm supposed to pull that below my nose.


Errr...what?  When not in use it hangs around your neck.  Did you mean OVER your nose?  Yes, it's a slight inconvenience regardless, but if you dislike a mask you're gonna hate the ventilator.



UltraSUPRA said:


> The same amount of people are gonna be infected no matter what.


Obviously not, or the US wouldn't have 4% of the world's population and over 25% of its COVID infections.



UltraSUPRA said:


> For what, not being Orwellian enough?


You clearly have no clue what Orwellian means.  The disinformation campaign and the politicization of the virus by the Trump administration has indeed been Orwellian, which is exactly why we're in this bind and still dealing with the first wave of the virus so many months later.



UltraSUPRA said:


> One more thing: it's less about who's infected and more about who shows symptoms of Flu Bear. A large amount of people who get it show no symptoms. Yes, it's still highly contaigous, but most people who have it don't get sick, and thus shouldn't be factored into the equation. You're making this crap seem much scarier than it actually is by doing this.


It's exactly as scary as the statistics make it sound: over 135,000 dead in a matter of seven months, ICUs full to capacity in several cities and states, meaning doctors in those places have to pick and choose who lives or dies.

You're also pretending as if we have all the facts about how this virus works and what kind of damage it causes, when that is not even close to the truth.  Some of those with minor or no noticeable symptoms later had damage to various organs (lungs, liver, kidneys) discovered in them.  If the risk was contained to only you and your relatives I'd say have at it, but unfortunately your ignorance/stubborness causes a bigger risk for those who are taking proper precautions as well.

We're quickly finding out who wouldn't survive even ten minutes in a real zombie apocalypse/Fallout type scenario.  All the "rugged individualist" Republicans have turned out to be the biggest pussies in the face of the most minor inconveniences.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 12, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Obviously not, or the US wouldn't have 4% of the world's population and over 25% of its COVID infections.


By the end, unless a vaccine is developed, _everyone_ is going to get Flu Bear.


Xzi said:


> You clearly have no clue what Orwellian means.  The disinformation campaign and the politicization of the virus by the Trump administration has indeed been Orwellian, which is exactly why we're in this bind and still dealing with the first wave of the virus so many months later.


Yes, because Minitrue is the only thing mentioned in 1984. Nevermind the total surveillance, thoughtcrime, and "freedom is slavery" shtick. It's almost like you haven't even read the book.


Xzi said:


> It's exactly as scary as the statistics make it sound: over 135,000 dead in a matter of seven months, ICUs full to capacity in several cities and states, meaning doctors in those places have to pick and choose who lives or dies.


The death rate has decreased; less than 800 people are dying per day. This isn't a pandemic anymore.


Xzi said:


> You're also pretending as if we have all the facts about how this virus works and what kind of damage it causes, when that is not even close to the truth.  Some of those with minor or no noticeable symptoms later had damage to various organs (lungs, liver, kidneys) discovered in them.  If the risk was contained to only you and your relatives I'd say have at it, but unfortunately your ignorance/stubborness causes a bigger risk for those who are taking proper precautions as well.


So you should know when you have Flu Bear before you get tested regardless. Good to know. Get this.. Masks won't protect _you_.


Xzi said:


> We're quickly finding out who wouldn't survive even ten minutes in a real zombie apocalypse/Fallout type scenario.  All the "rugged individualist" Republicans have turned out to be the biggest pussies in the face of the most minor inconveniences.


A zombie bite guarantees your death. Not this.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 12, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> By the end, unless a vaccine is developed, _everyone_ is going to get Flu Bear.


Some countries have already effectively hit zero cases, along with some counties in the US.  You might as well go around town licking public toilet seats if you're already this resigned to catching it, but the rest of us will continue listening to health experts.



UltraSUPRA said:


> Yes, because Minitrue is the only thing mentioned in 1984. Nevermind the total surveillance, thoughtcrime, and "freedom is slavery" shtick. It's almost like you haven't even read the book.


It's almost like all of those are tools used by the GOP to keep you stupid and fearful, while none of those things refer to basic public safety measures recommended by doctors and health experts.  What "freedom" exactly is taken away when you're asked to wear a mask?  A number of states are on the brink of having to shut down again precisely because idiots can't be arsed to do the bare minimum to keep their communities healthy.  That legitimately does mean a loss of freedoms, and it's a loss the citizens in those areas had the opportunity to prevent earlier.



UltraSUPRA said:


> The death rate has decreased; less than 800 people are dying per day. This isn't a pandemic anymore.


Oh gee, well only a third of a 9/11 in casualties per day.  Sounds like it's all sunshine and rainbows then.  



UltraSUPRA said:


> Get this.. Masks won't protect _you_.


Masks prevent the spread of the virus.  If everybody wears them, nobody can spread it.  Meaning nobody can catch it.  God forbid you be considerate of your neighbors and they be considerate of you, right?  Think I read something about that in a religious book once...



UltraSUPRA said:


> A zombie bite guarantees your death. Not this.


It doesn't guarantee immediate death, so there'd be plenty of idiots calling it a hoax and/or selfish assholes hiding bites from their group of survivors.  You'd also be the type to refuse to wear a radiation suit in a Fallout-type scenario, as that's easily ten times more uncomfortable than a bit of cloth over your face.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 12, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Some countries have already effectively hit zero cases, along with some counties in the US.  You might as well go around town licking public toilet seats if you're already this resigned to catching it, but the rest of us will continue listening to health experts.


Examples?


Xzi said:


> It's almost like all of those are tools used by the GOP to keep you stupid and fearful, while none of those things refer to basic public safety measures recommended by doctors and health experts.


Imagine trusting doctors that claim Flu Bear can't be stopped without masks but to even know if you have it you have to shove a Q-tip through your nose and into your brain.


Xzi said:


> What "freedom" exactly is taken away when you're asked to wear a mask?


Try talking.


Xzi said:


> A number of states are on the brink of having to shut down again precisely because idiots can't be arsed to do the bare minimum to keep their communities healthy. That legitimately does mean a loss of freedoms, and it's a loss the citizens in those areas had the opportunity to prevent earlier.


"Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."
~Ben Franklin​


Xzi said:


> Oh gee, well only a third of a 9/11 in casualties per day.  Sounds like it's all sunshine and rainbows then.


This means only about 1% of all people who get it will die.


Xzi said:


> Masks prevent the spread of the virus.  If everybody wears them, nobody can spread it.  Meaning nobody can catch it.  God forbid you be considerate of your neighbors and they be considerate of you, right?  Think I read something about that in a religious book once...





Xzi said:


> You're also pretending as if we have all the facts about how this virus works and what kind of damage it causes, when that is not even close to the truth.  Some of those with minor or no noticeable symptoms later had damage to various organs (lungs, liver, kidneys) discovered in them.





Xzi said:


> It doesn't guarantee immediate death, so there'd be plenty of idiots calling it a hoax and/or selfish assholes hiding bites from their group of survivors.


Yeah, sure, it wouldn't be instant...maybe five minutes...


Xzi said:


> You'd also be the type to refuse to wear a radiation suit in a Fallout-type scenario, as that's easily ten times more uncomfortable than a bit of cloth over your face.


Again, that's a much higher threat than Flu Bear, as touching the chemicals (or whatever it is; I haven't played Fallout) would definitely kill you.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 12, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Examples?


New Zealand had zero confirmed cases for some time until an infected tourist visited, at which point they went up to about seven cases until all of those were again contained.  There are six or seven (rural) counties even in Texas with zero confirmed cases as well.



UltraSUPRA said:


> Imagine trusting doctors


Yeah, imagine that.  Everybody knows the REAL geniuses go into reality TV instead.  



UltraSUPRA said:


> Try talking.


I don't have to try, I just do it.  It's not hard.



UltraSUPRA said:


> "Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."


Yet you still haven't listed a single freedom or liberty that's taken away by wearing a mask.  This quote is also more appropriate when applied to the Patriot Act, which Republicans love.



UltraSUPRA said:


> This means only about 1% of all people who get it will die.


If I gave you a bag of 100 Skittles and told you one of them would kill you, and five of them would cause permanent damage to some of your organs, you wouldn't touch any of them.  Anybody who's played DND or XCOM knows that these percentages aren't nearly as low as they sound.



UltraSUPRA said:


> Yeah, sure, it wouldn't be instant...maybe five minutes...


It depends on what mythos we're referring to specifically, but in most movies/shows/comics it takes between 12 and 24 hours from the time of the bite to become fully zombie.



UltraSUPRA said:


> Again, that's a much higher threat than Flu Bear, as touching the chemicals (or whatever it is; I haven't played Fallout) would definitely kill you.


Depending on the amount of radiation present, radiation poisoning can be a very slow path to death or mutation.  Regardless, there's always a large swath of idiots in the US willing to spread conspiracies and disinformation about any topic.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 12, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Yeah, imagine that.  Everybody knows the REAL geniuses go into reality TV instead.


I doubt the quacks are much smarter than TV show hosts.


Xzi said:


> I don't have to try, I just do it.  It's not hard.


Can people hear you with a mask on?


Xzi said:


> Yet you still haven't listed a single freedom or liberty that's taken away by wearing a mask.  This quote is also more appropriate when applied to the Patriot Act, which Republicans love.


Freedom of speech.


Xzi said:


> If I gave you a bag of 100 Skittles and told you one of them would kill you, and five of them would cause permanent damage to some of your organs, you wouldn't touch any of them.  Anybody who's played DND or XCOM knows that these percentages aren't nearly as low as they sound.


Those hundred Skittles are contained in one bag.


Xzi said:


> It depends on what mythos we're referring to specifically, but in most movies/shows/comics it takes between 12 and 24 hours from the time of the bite to become fully zombie.


Zombieland.


Xzi said:


> Depending on the amount of radiation present, radiation poisoning can be a very slow path to death or mutation.


Slow, yes, but guaranteed.


Xzi said:


> Regardless, there's always a large swath of idiots in the US willing to spread conspiracies and disinformation about any topic.


You mean like CNN?


----------



## Xzi (Jul 12, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> I doubt the quacks are much smarter than TV show hosts.


"My ignorance is as good as their knowledge."  Talk about Orwellian.



UltraSUPRA said:


> Can people hear you with a mask on?


Yes, my natural speaking voice is a bit louder than most.  If you have to slightly raise the volume of your voice to communicate clearly it's not the end of the world, and it certainly doesn't rise to the level of freedoms being stripped away.



UltraSUPRA said:


> Freedom of speech.


Doesn't extend to endangering the lives or health of others.  And as I've already stated, you can speak through a mask.



UltraSUPRA said:


> Those hundred Skittles are contained in one bag.


What?  It's a 1%+ chance of death for EVERYBODY who catches the virus, so no, it's a new bag every time.  Meaning a minimum of 3 million dead in the US if we all take your idiotic attitude toward this.  If you're perfectly fine with that kind of death toll, we've got nothing more to discuss.   You've managed to strip away every last ounce of empathy and humanity that used to live in you, leaving nothing but a pathetic empty husk.


----------



## Chary (Jul 12, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> The death rate has decreased; less than 800 people are dying per day. This isn't a pandemic anymore.





UltraSUPRA said:


> less than 800 people are dying per day





UltraSUPRA said:


> ~*800 dying per day*


I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that a ballpark of 800 human beings dying per 24 hours due to a virus is a pandemic, my dude. Even the flu, at its WORST, kills 140 people per day. Why are you trying to downplay people literally dying of an illness.



UltraSUPRA said:


> Try talking.


I've been on the phone, talked to store clerks, and yelled across the street at neighbors, all while wearing an N95. Everyone could hear me just fine. Unless we're talking about 102 year old ladies without hearing aids, I think a mask isn't preventing anyone from being heard. What's the point of going in circles over wearing a mask, when, okay, let's say, throw every study out the window, we don't know if it does anything. I'd still definitely take the chance to wear a mask to protect myself, man. I don't see how there's anything Orwellian about wanting to take every potential measure to protect one's family lol. 



Xzi said:


> Anybody who's played DND or XCOM knows that these percentages aren't nearly as low as they sound.


Smh, you didn't include Fire Emblem in your example, therefore you're invalidated. Libs = owned.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 12, 2020)

Xzi said:


> "My ignorance is as good as their knowledge."  Talk about Orwellian.


Because it makes perfect sense to have to shove a Q-tip up your nose anf into your brain for fifteen seconds to know whether you have an illness do contagious that you have to wear a mask _and_ stay six feet apart from civilization to stay safe.


Xzi said:


> Yes, my natural speaking voice is a bit louder than most.  If you have to slightly raise the volume of your voice to communicate clearly it's not the end of the world, and it certainly doesn't rise to the level of freedoms being stripped away.


The first amendment also states that there can't be any laws keeping people from protesting unjust laws.


Xzi said:


> Doesn't extend to endangering the lives or health of others.  And as I've already stated, you can speak through a mask.


I tend to always have a decent bit of saliva in my mouth.


Xzi said:


> What?  It's a 1%+ chance of death for EVERYBODY who catches the virus, so no, it's a new bag every time.  Meaning a minimum of 3 million dead in the US if we all take your idiotic attitude toward this.  If you're perfectly fine with that kind of death toll, we've got nothing more to discuss.   You've managed to strip away every last ounce of empathy and humanity that used to live in you, leaving nothing but a pathetic empty husk.


Talk about partial and idealistic. If you really think that pulling your ears off and piercing your eyes will save the world, have at it. But keep this in mind: humanity is doomed.
There will always be people with the Coronavirus who don't realize it. They will come out and bring the disease back into the mainstream. No disease has ever been eradicated, and a vaccine is highly unlikely this quickly. Perhaps the infection rate will drop to zero, but there will be those people.
If you want to believe that the death rate will continue to go down, like I do, then masks are useless.
If you believe that there will be another spike in deaths, then we as a society are screwed.
Maybe you think that means we desperately need to wear masks and keep our society lasting longer. I don't.

Actually, scratch that. https://www.foxnews.com/media/kayleigh-mcenany-cnn-hypocrisy-hydroxychloroquine
Turns out Hydroxychloroquine works.


----------

